# Pcos - missing some symptoms!



## Cromasaig (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi, I'm 34 years old, with a long history of irregular periods (off pill for c7 years, periods regularly as far as 4 months apart, but gradually improving. Now normally 7 - 10 weeks apart but unpredictable).

I'm neither overweight, nor hirsute. One blood test seemed to suggest that I wasn't PCOS, but my GP still thinks I may well be.

How possible is it to be PCOS under these circumstances?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Cromasaig said:


> Hi, I'm 34 years old, with a long history of irregular periods (off pill for c7 years, periods regularly as far as 4 months apart, but gradually improving. Now normally 7 - 10 weeks apart but unpredictable).
> 
> Have you had a detailed endocrinology study? If not you should do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cromasaig (Jul 2, 2003)

Will sound stupid, I'm sure, but I'm really not sure whether I've had a detailed endocrinology study or not. My GP is brilliant, but the clinic is less forthcoming. 


I've had a blood test in clinic to check for PCOS, which came back fine. 

What does a detailed endocrinololgy study entail?

Might PCOS cause me to ovulate some cycles and not others?


----------



## Barnstormer (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi Cromasaig,

Sorry to hijack your thread, but i thought you might like to know my symptoms as a person with PCOS.

I am not overweight, i have slight acne, slight hirsuitism, but my periods although longer than normal (around 32-38 days) come every month and blood tests show that i ovulate. (Day 21 progesterone test).

I would think that the endocrinology study will probably include a complete work up of your hormone levels, especially your fsh/lh ratio and a cholesterol test as this is commonly high in pcos. You may also have your insulin levels checked too, but i was told as a lean pcos i was less likely to have insulin resistance - which turned out to be correct.

Good luck


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Barnstormer said:


> Hi Cromasaig,
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread, but i thought you might like to know my symptoms as a person with PCOS.
> 
> ...


My ideas precisely! Thanks!

Peter


----------

